# GA_Female Flat Coated Ret. at Coweta in GA!!!



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I e-mailed [email protected]


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

FinnTastic said:


> I e-mailed [email protected]


Me too! Hoping for the best for this beautiful girl!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks the more emails the better.

There is something about this girl's face and they do say she is SO SWEET AND LOVING!

I hope she gets saved!!


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

I wrote Kaye (as you listed) and I'm hoping they don't rush to put this beauty down. She seems like a gorgeous girl. Sweet and kind.

I get sick sometimes when I do this...too many animals dying, too little time, too much sadness. I have a hard time keeping perspective. 

Gotta remember, one dog at a time, right?

Pat
at the Jersey Shore..


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

The Coweta Euth list for 6/24 is up on Shelter Rescue's site and this girl is not on it. The dogs on it mostly have available dates of 6/15 or 6/16 - so I'd think she might have a little while if they aren't too crowded. However, their site makes it clear that they euth on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday and pets who are listed as urgent (she is) can be euthed at any time. They haven't euthed many dogs recently though - mostly cats and kittens.

She's beautiful - I hope you are able to get a hold of someone about her!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Such a beautiful girl. I hope she is able to be rescued!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

thanks for all of you emlg. Can never be too much.
Gail Lustig (NY) that runs the Goldstock camp in PA around Labor Day is also trying to find her rescue.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

This beautiful girl is now on the euth list for July 1. Any suggestions?


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

Spartan,

The folks that network in Coweta for these dogs are so fantastic! They tested this dog for me with cats and other dogs and wrote me back right away.. She was agressive with other dogs.. 

I wish I could take her.. but can't have a disaster with the other dog here.

These folks are on the ball.. ready to help at a moments notice.. and get back to you STAT...

too sad.. 
Pat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan's Mom*

My suggestion is they have to find her a home as an only dog.
They really like her I think.
Maybe if you email some rescues after talking to the shelter about her they will take her and adopt her as an only dog. guess we need to know what they mean by dog aggressive.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

*Looking for a Temp Foster*

Is anybody in this area who can foster? Or maybe know of someone who could? A poster on SGD has a rescue for this girl, but needs a temporary foster.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan's mom*

SPARTAN'S MOM

WHAT RESCUE is taking her?
I will email people I know in GA. I believe this girl is not good w/other dogs.
Not sure exactly what that means


[email protected]


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

*No Need for Foster Now*

More good news! I just double checked at SGD. SGD poster Sabrina had posted that she had a rescue in NH that would take this girl, but needed a temporary foster. But, SGD poster Jeanne posted later that she will be picked up tomorrow and is going to the National Flat Coat Retriever Rescue. So - it looks like the foster is no longer needed. Thanks so much for offering to contact people in Georgia about a foster for this beautiful girl.


Are you the Karen519 who posted on the Newton County thread on Petfinder? If so, could you update it with the information that GRRA is making arrangements to get the golden from there? My account hasn't been activated there yet and I can't post. I wanted to let PennysMom know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan*

SpartanMom

Yes, I'm the same Karen519 that posted about the New*ton, GA, Golden Ret.*
and I just updated the thread about him on Petfinder that you said GRRA is making arrangements to get him.

I am so ecstatic about Sabrina, the Flat Coated Ret at Coweta!!

Thank you for checking on Sabrina and getting the information on her!!!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Seems to be a few days of really good news - Rebel, the beautiful boy at Newton County and this girl too. I was excited when I saw a post about her on SGD and then when I read all of it, I was more excited - especially with the final result.

Thanks for updating Petfinder about the golden at Newton - my account hasn't been approved yet? Hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan*

SPartan

How long ago did you apply on Petfinder. It might have something to do with how many posts you've made or not made.
You should contact the Administrator on there and ask why you can't post.

Anyway, I haven't been on SGD in long time.
Please tell me what rescue is taking her. This girl was BREAKING MY HEART!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

The SGD poster said that she was being picked up by the National Flat Coat Retriever Rescue. I see that she is no longer on the Coweta list and I read that all of the dogs on this week's list were saved. I was very worried about this beautiful girl too.


----------

